# Using Mic/Interface with GarageBand?



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

I recently made the switch over from Windows to Mac, and I'm in the process of figure some things out in Garage Band, so bare with me  . I have a Tascam US-122 USB interface and a condenser mic that I would like to record with. On my old Windows laptop, I could just plug in the USB from the interface and record away (without using the midi output from the interface, just the USB cable). On the mac, however, I can't seem to get this to work. I've installed the CD and everything, but I don't know how to get Garage Band to recognize the interface as an audio device, instead it just uses the built-in mic. There's a selector in the corner for 'input source', but the only option is the built-in mic.

I opened up the audio/midi setup in utilities and the interface does show up in the midi devices window, but not in the audio devices window. In my Windows, I could just select it as the default device for audio input, without using midi. Will I have to plug in a Midi cable for it to work on the mac, or is there some way to just use the USB cable?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd start by installing the latest drivers: TASCAM

Although this thread suggests you may be SOL with that interface and Snow Leopard: TASCAM US-122 Problem - Mac Forums


----------

